

Sparse English documentation for nginx? Says who? - asto
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fnginx.org%2Fru%2F&act=url

======
VorticonCmdr
Yeah. I also would trust a machine translated page to configure a key tool in
my infra-structure.

~~~
asto
:-) Well, it's better than reading nginx source and figuring out configuration
options yourself. Or hanging around on Russian forums in the hopes that
someone will help you.

